# My first attempt at a DIY reactor



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

I build a DIY reactor today based off of the plans of John LeVasseur's site and then modified it based on Tom Barr's Venturi design and the pictures below are what I came up with. Not sure how well its going to work but I don't think there will be a problem as both sources of info seem to be well respected in this area and I know I have earned alot from reading both peoples sites. Thanks for the great info you are doing for the hobby guy's !


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

Very nice... should work very well. 

Looks like a python tube that you used. Could you give a list of the materials...??

Thanks and again... great job!:clap2: 

Keith


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree, it looks good and should work for you.


----------



## wannabescaper (Oct 14, 2005)

Well constructed!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Fancy fancy! Looks great, what kinda of powerhead did you attach to it? 

-John N.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

TexasRock said:


> Very nice... should work very well.
> 
> Looks like a python tube that you used. Could you give a list of the materials...??
> 
> ...


Here is the breakdown of parts:
Lee's 10" Gravel vac tube which I got for $0.50 from a LFS as they have a 10g tank that they throw misc. odds and ends into that are in poor condition or old stuff like cheap air stones and such. Mine came with the different end on it but popped right off the one in the link you will have to cut off ( not a big issue have done it a few times ) but then again that one might help to slow down the water flow out and you don't really need to work inside the tube.
This here is a link to the gravel vac tube I used

Mini-Jet 404 rated at 106 ghp with a 29 in max head ( which is pointless to even mention as you won't have to worry about and any head lol ) in which I modifided the the intake "screen" with a drill and bit to put in one of these, if you look at the right part you can see that that part slides out and can put used as a line connector or just a quick disconnect for the valve there is a small "wall" in the middle thats a bit raised from the rest and I put that on the impeller side and just snugged the airline up to hold it tightly in place and it is directly into the impeller port almost dead center.
The Pump

For the CO2 intake into the chamber I just used a piece of rigid airline tube and hit it with a lighter really quick and slowly bent the in a half "L" shape ( do this part slow letting it cool and reheat as you don't want to pinch the airline and restrict flow) and drilled a hole slightly smaller and hit the hole with the lighter to push it in and when it cooled it was a nice snug fit.

For the "Venturi Loop" I just made another "L" with the rigid tubing and drilled the clear chamber part of the reactor and heated and pushed it in. On the shorter part that is actually through the wall I put on a small 1/4" piece of silicone airline as a spacer and to tighten up everything as I kind of heated up the hole I drilled out too much and so I used the silicone tubing to seal it off better. Attached about a 4" piece of silicone tubing from the "L" to the connector thats placed in the intake of the pump. Finally I used a suction cup that came with my shower rack ( which I might add I don't get to use other than to hang a wash rag off of cause its full my of girlfriends stuff, thanks Honey lol  ) and I drilled and heated the drill hole and pushed it through.

The only parts I had to buy were the silicone tubing since I didn't want to use standard airline tubing and the gravel vac tube. I had all the other parts sitting around from buying them awhile back for misc. reasons. Oh and I shoved one of those algae sponges that i cut in half in there to slow down that flow of exiting that reactor not sure if its needed I will most likely use something less dense but its just like a double thick filter pad.

I guess this post turned more into a "how to" than a material list :doh: LOL! Shouldn't take anyone too long to do once you have all the tools and material right in front of you.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot to add a "Thank you" to everyone on the remarks. I hope it works too!!!


----------

